# Ye Olde Art Pub



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well how do you do ladies and gents? It seems the more I read the more I find composers who really, really appreciated a stiff drink if you catch my drift, Sibelius, Beethoven, Schubert, the list goes on. So who would you hope to see first at the karaoke bar? What would that be like?

I can see it in my head already, everyone's yelling for Beethoven to get off the stage and Sibelius is waltzing around like some kind of lady killer Sinatra.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Lukecash12 said:


> Well how do you do ladies and gents? It seems the more I read the more I find composers who really, really appreciated a stiff drink if you catch my drift, Sibelius, Beethoven, Schubert, the list goes on. *So who would you hope to see first at the karaoke bar?* What would that be like?


First in line? My nomination would be Modest Mussorgsky ... to sing his Songs and Dances of Death.






Of course, he might show up too drunk to participate. But his next vodka is on me!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Probably Feldman. I'd love to see him smack people around for being too loud and fast.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

As long as the composers don't start singing! Few of them were any good at it.

Actually makes me wonder: how well could composers like Schubert and Haydn, who started their careers as choir boys and had some training, sing as adults?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

brianvds said:


> As long as the composers don't start singing! Few of them were any good at it.
> 
> Actually makes me wonder: how well could composers like Schubert and Haydn, who started their careers as choir boys and had some training, sing as adults?


I'm not sure about those two, but I have heard that Mozart was a choir boy and he could sing pretty well as an adult.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I would be too wary of meeting my fave composers in the pub. There's an old country song called "why do your heroes turn out to be a**holes" I'd hate to be disappointed...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd like to get Schönberg plastered. Maybe then he could write a tonal masterpiece.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I'd like to get Schönberg plastered. Maybe then he could write a tonal masterpiece.


He wrote the Chamber Symphony, Gurrelieder, Pelleas und Mellisande, String Quartet No. 1, and Verklarte Nacht. How many more do you want?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> He wrote the Chamber Symphony, Gurrelieder, Pelleas und Mellisande, String Quartet No. 1, and Verklarte Nacht. How many more do you want?


Sorry. They bore me. But I do love the atonal Piano Concerto. Thrilled that I found it....not that it was ever missing.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

hpowders said:


> Sorry. They bore me. But I do love the atonal Piano Concerto. Thrilled that I found it....not that it was ever missing.


In the words of an American patriot: "I'm too drunk to taste this chicken." This is the pub fellas, I doubt even Schoenberg can pronounce that Verklarte thingamajig at this point.


----------



## OperaGeek (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know about his drinking habits, but what about Samuel Barber? He was actually a very competent singer:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Sorry. They bore me. But I do love the atonal Piano Concerto. Thrilled that I found it....not that it was ever missing.


Okay, that's your personal taste, but they are still masterpieces.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Not singing, but I'd love to see what wacky stunts a drunk Liszt would try to pull on a piano


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lukecash12 said:


> In the words of an American patriot: "I'm too drunk to taste this chicken." This is the pub fellas, I doubt even Schoenberg can pronounce that Verklarte thingamajig at this point.


If he was drunk, I wonder if he would spell his name Schönberg or Schoenberg?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

I go out drinking with composers all the time.

If the composers are alive, it's easy!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Satie, demanding not available absinth in a still louder voice, getting his bourbon, and then heading for the corner piano and improvise.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Not singing, but I'd love to see what wacky stunts a drunk Liszt would try to pull on a piano


the drunken master! Imagine the drunk version of the Mephisto Waltz.

I'd love to see Haydn drunk, busting out some earthy, folky tunes and combining them with extensive counterpoint and masterful musical structures.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The one in my neighborhood was Ye Olde Artists' Pub ~ where no patron, ever, was allowed to run a tab.

Too many, "I'll pay my tab with the original manuscript of my _Liripoop Quadrilles_ for octet of Bassoons and one Tuba, which will fetch mighty good money some day."


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

hpowders said:


> If he was drunk, I wonder if he would spell his name Schönberg or Schoenberg?


I'm sure if you asked him too he would say he was too drunk to spell anything German.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

'Course the obvious answer would be... Brahms and Liszt.


----------

